# Any girls from Ontario?



## mish1100 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking for a friend to paddle with, none of the girls in my area do it  .


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Have you posted on boatertalk also? That forum is frequented predominantly by people back east. Good luck and have fun.


----------

